# My dog is becoming scared to go outside at night.



## tacotta (Sep 9, 2007)

When i take my little 6 month yorkie outside at night to go to the bathroom she is unusually scared. This is a recent change.

I live in an apartment complex so there are always cars going by and we have lots of lizards and frogs b/c its Florida.

Her becoming timid is a problem for her personality and also a problem for me in that she takes much longer to find a place to do her business. My apartment complex also has lots of mosquitoes. My wife attracts mosquitoes b/c of her thin skin, so its especially bad for her.

What can i do to help my little Grace not be so scared of the outdoors at night?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Take her in a lighted areas or you can ease her into in by taking her out when it starts to get dark.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Did something happen when she was outside that would have scared her?

Is there a wildlife problem around your complex? Does puppy sense something that you might not be aware is lurking out there? 

I know that my guys will feed off of my reaction to a situation. Could that the case here? Is there a reason you or your wife would be uncomfortable taking the dog out at night? 

Is she nervous because she feels you're hurrying her to take care of business? You said it takes her longer to find a spot.. does that make you anxious, are you trying to force her to hurry? Knowing that she's going to be stressed would make her not anxious to go out. 

There are so many reasons she may be behaving the way she is. My first suggestion would be to stop, take a deep breath and think about your reactions when you're outside with her. 

If going outside is going to continue to be an issue for your pup, consider litter box training her.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Pups also go through a couple of fear stages. To read about it you can go to the link below and scroll down to the 6-18 months = Adolescense. You'll find it under the Second Fear Impact Period. I wouldn't make a big deal out of anything that scares her as that could create some problems(being demonstrative, like baby talking her and picking her up). You want to reassure her, like telling her she's a good girl, and redirect her attention to something else like a toy or giving her a command.
I also agree with everything Renoman said.

http://www.spcahouston.org/images/SPCAHouston/Heidi/StagesOfPuppyBehavior.pdf


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Maybe her night vision isn't so great, try bringing a flashlight to light up the area where she is walking.


----------



## Vinnysgirl (Sep 5, 2007)

I was going to suggest trying a flash light as well. That might help her feel a bit more secure being able to see better. 

Good luck!


----------



## CustomDogFigurines (Sep 10, 2007)

I never bring my dog walk outside at night, because I scare to go outside at night!!


----------

